# Offshore Tommorow



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I may have room for1 tomorrow if anyones iterested, I will know for sure around 8:30, leaving around 4am back around dark. Help w/fuel ect.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Just found out. Need 1 or 2. One said its to cold :baby and the other has the Flu. Looks like I may have to call Sears and Roebuck and order a few fishermen.


----------

